# What to expect when deployed with a Inf BN Sig Plt/BG HQ



## MikeL (15 Dec 2007)

Was wondering if anyone here has deployed with an Infantry BN Sigs Plt / BG HQ to Afghanistan. Just lookin for general stuff like what generally happens there aside from just working in the TOC; ie chances of being deployed outside of KAF, etc  

Thanks


----------

